# Animal Crossing Pocket Camp Cover Art



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

1. What do you think of the revealed artwork for the game? I think it looks great. It's aesthetic and adorable.
2. But most importantly is...






I'm emo.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

Eh it's alright.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

Nostalgia


----------



## MrsResetti (Oct 26, 2017)

I love how reminiscent it is of Wild World, super cute and bright!


----------

